# LOST - brand new AT2 below Pine Creek on the Ark



## jjs (May 22, 2006)

Unfortunately I took a swim below the hole on Pine Creek (Arkansas) Sunday(5/21). I tried to hold onto the paddle for a while but eventually let it go so I could swim/bounce of rocks to shore. The paddle is a brand new AT2 with mountain surf creek pogies on it. I had not gotten around to writing my name on it yet (like a fool I know) but if anyone comes across the paddle and wants to return it I'd really appreciate it. 

Josh Sandage 
303.598.8915 
[email protected] 
Golden, CO


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

Hey josh,

Give Arkansas Valley Adventures a call and ask for either Zach or Matt.

We found your paddle in a strainer around the stealth put in. I think they took it back to their shop.

Danny


----------



## jjs (May 22, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Thanks. I picked it up last night. Thanks again for finding it for me.

Josh


----------

